# Getting Cod Fish to Not Taste so Fishy



## gus030

Most times when I cook fish I use very little seasoning, however most of the time I am cooking either Tilapia, Salmon, Tuna, Swordfish, or breaded Flounder.

The most recent times I tried to cook Cod Fish I used Olive oil, salt, pepper and basil and baked in a baking pan.  The fish has always come out tasting very fishy.  The only time I successfully cooked cod fish was in Jamaican Stew Fish recipe.

Should the Cod Fish normally taste fishy or am I doing something wrong in cooking it?  Any suggestions how to get the fishy taste out?


----------



## Constance

I always squeeze lemon (or lime) juice over my fish before I cook it...it does away with the fishy taste. I use it on shrimp or other shellfish, also. It makes a big difference in the taste.


----------



## ChefJune

Like other fish, if cod tastes fishy, it isn't fresh.  Cod is a white, very lean fish.  Those fish generally described as having a "fishy" flavor are oily fish such as salmon or mackerel.


----------



## BreezyCooking

ChefJune - the normal parameters for fish-scent freshness definitely do not pertain to Cod. Cod happens to be one of the few - if not the only - white-fleshed fish that DOES have more of a "fishy" scent & flavor, even when straight-out-of-the-boat fresh. The further fact that, unless you live right on the coast, all of the Cod the rest of us enjoy normally has been flash-frozen at sea while still on the boat & thus thawed when it's presented to us at the market, just enhances the "fishiness" more than we're used to with truly fresh white fish. If you plan on turning down any & all Cod that has a fishy scent, plan on not enjoying it much anymore.

As far as OP's original question, soaking the Cod in milk for a bit (20-30 minutes at most) can help reduce it's "fishiness".  If not using a dairy-based recipe, just rinse the milk off & pat dry before proceeding.


----------



## Scotch

I agree with ChefJune -- in my experience, cod is one of the least "fishy" of the fishes. If it does smell really fishy before you cook it, it's not fresh; if it's fresh but smells and tastes fishy after you've cooked it, it's probably overdone. 

Most fish should be cooked just until it's opaque in the center of the thickest part; some fish, such as salmon, is best when it's still translucent and in the center; and some, such as good tuna steaks (ahi), are best rare.


----------



## luvs

yup, if fish smells or tastes fishy, toss it to the wind.


----------



## ChefJune

BreezyCooking said:


> ChefJune - the normal parameters for fish-scent freshness definitely do not pertain to Cod. Cod happens to be one of the few - if not the only - white-fleshed fish that DOES have more of a "fishy" scent & flavor, even when straight-out-of-the-boat fresh. The further fact that, unless you live right on the coast, all of the Cod the rest of us enjoy normally has been flash-frozen at sea while still on the boat & thus thawed when it's presented to us at the market, just enhances the "fishiness" more than we're used to with truly fresh white fish. If you plan on turning down any & all Cod that has a fishy scent, plan on not enjoying it much anymore.


 
Breezy, that has not been my experience with cod.  But I do live on the coast. For 15 years in New York, and 11 before that in Boston.  However, I have been teaching fish cookery for more than 25 years. 

It is against the law to freeze fish and thaw to present as fresh without noting that on the tag in the fish market/section.


----------



## BBQ Mikey

ChefJune said:


> Like other fish, if cod tastes fishy, it isn't fresh. Cod is a white, very lean fish. Those fish generally described as having a "fishy" flavor are oily fish such as salmon or mackerel.


 
Agreed. Cod is a pretty neutral fish when fresh. To me, its best deep fat fried though not as healthy. That should do away with the not so fresh factor.


----------



## Constance

Whether or not the cod smells fishy when there is no reason for it to be spoiled, depends on your senses of smell and taste. I repeat what I said about the lemon juice...it makes all fish and shellfish taste better.


----------



## mike in brooklyn

gus030 said:


> Most times when I cook fish I use very little seasoning, however most of the time I am cooking either Tilapia, Salmon, Tuna, Swordfish, or breaded Flounder.
> 
> The most recent times I tried to cook Cod Fish I used Olive oil, salt, pepper and basil and baked in a baking pan. The fish has always come out tasting very fishy. The only time I successfully cooked cod fish was in Jamaican Stew Fish recipe.
> 
> Should the Cod Fish normally taste fishy or am I doing something wrong in cooking it? Any suggestions how to get the fishy taste out?


 
I never found Cod to be fishy - the opposite - very mild almost bland flavor. I usually bake it almost exactly as you do - add some soy sauce.
I would agree with others - your fish may be off.


----------



## ChefJune

My favorite preparation for cod (often a thicker fillet than many other fish) is baked with a crumb topping flavored with Italian herbs, and drizzled with good olive oil.


----------



## justplainbill

I prefer fried codfish steaks to fillets which may or may not have stray bones in them.  As demonstrated by the 'aroma' of Bacala, less than fresh cod can have a fishy taste.  The black cod that I've had here on the east coast was both expensive and fishy.  I'd speculate that it's fishiness was partly a result of its distant origin.


----------



## jennyema

ChefJune said:


> Like other fish, if cod tastes fishy, it isn't fresh. Cod is a white, very lean fish. Those fish generally described as having a "fishy" flavor are oily fish such as salmon or mackerel.


 
I agree with June.

Cod is a very mild, neutral tasting fish.

If any fish tastes unpleasantly "fishy," it isn't fresh.  Always smell your fish before you buy it.


----------



## GB

I find cod to be among the least fishy smelling type fishes. White flaky fish generally is very mild and should not have much of a smell. It is the oily fishes like bluefish and swordfish and salmon that have more of a fishy odor. 

Fishy smelling cod would never find its way into my mouth. It would go back where I bought it or in the trash.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Constance said:


> Whether or not the cod smells fishy when there is no reason for it to be spoiled, depends on your senses of smell and taste. I repeat what I said about the lemon juice...it makes all fish and shellfish taste better.


I agree.  Senses are different on everyone.  I have caught fish and cleaned them and they smell fishy all the while I'm doing it.  It's not always about fresh or no, it can be about your personal sense of smell.


----------



## Alix

I'm very quietly going to say that I have an extremely sensitive nose and something that may not smell at all to someone else could possibly smell very "fishy" to me. 

Lots of excellent advice here. Hopefully the OP has found an answer.


----------



## dave the baker

Chef June said it all.  Final answer.


----------



## Mama

I agree.  I think cod is one of least "fishy tasting" fish.  My favorite way to cook Cod is Poor Man's Lobster.


----------



## linicx

Maybe it is just me, and maybe it is because I cannot get frest cod, but every time I've had it the flavor reminded me of the Cod Liver Oil I was forced to take as a child. 

I am positive it cannot all be that bad. I do not know what the solution is.


----------



## dave the baker

Mama:  The poor man's lobster I've always had is slightly different and very tasty.  You boil the fillets in a broth of water, salt, vinegar and pickling spice until it turns opague (spelling), then put it on a cookie sheet with butter and paprika and broil it.  Serve with drawn butter and lemon.  And, of course, buttery mashed potatoes.  Love it!  Linicx: try it, it may be what you've been looking for.


----------

